# western v-plow



## harryb

I have a 2021 9'6" V-plow only used 3 times last year looking sell it. $8,500


----------



## Kevin_NJ

@harryb I've moved your post to the appropriate section. You would not have been able to post here because you did not have ten posts. Since you have been a member for so long though, I am comfortable to allow it. 

Please add your location. Also, if any mounts, wiring or controller are included. Pictures will likely improve interest as well. Good luck with the sale.


----------

